# My big project



## Winchester (Jul 28, 2009)

Ok, my mom and I were talking about where we could put all our animals in a place where it is nice and quiet at night and they get the attention they need in the day time. It looks quite cluttered in the house with multiple cages everywhere. We have a fairly large "workshop" room downstairs, currently being used for storage, but my mom thinks we can turn it into a pet haven. It gets nice and warm in that room so it would be great for the animals in the winter. However, we're also planning on putting a built in fan or 2, as it can get quite hot in the summer. I have a few more ideas, but I want to hear what you guys would do! I want to make it nice and "homey" so the animals will feel comfortable and safe! 

Here's the pictures.
Yeah there's a lot of junk down there right now, but we are in the process of taking everything out.


----------



## Winchester (Jul 28, 2009)

Nobody has any ideas?


----------



## Jamesy14 (Jul 30, 2009)

sounds good but what animals would you be keeping


----------



## Winchester (Jul 28, 2009)

> sounds good but what animals would you be keeping


Bunnies,Rats,Mice. We want to take out everything, including the counters, and make large huts for them.


----------



## Chrysler (May 3, 2009)

Sounds like a great idea, you could always keep the odd counter to store the animals food in.


----------



## bichonsrus (May 16, 2009)

that looks like a great space for all your pets, nice to have them all in one area too, a little pet sanctuary, i like it! For rabbits you could let them have a real large area to run around in perhaps half the room, they would love that and add things to run through etc. then if enough room same for guinea pigs, maybe an idea to keep one of the counters for the mice to put something on their a nice perspex fronted home would look good (not sure if this is animal friendly so best to check that out first). Oh the posibilitys are endless. Love to see the end project.


----------



## Winchester (Jul 28, 2009)

Yeah I have so many ideas, and I hope to start taking out some of the counters when the weather gets better. Will post some pictures when it's coming along well


----------

